# Carrying flasks over the border



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi all. A recent post reminded me of a question I have. I have an aunt living in Panama. She lives about 20 minutes from 'Dracula Finca'. She also has a few friends with huge shade houses of orchids. I'm going to go down there sometime, hopefully within the next 2 years. I'd love to bring a flask back. But I'm wondering what the paperwork will be like and what all is need to do beforehand and what I can expect. Or is it too much trouble to be worth it for a flask or two?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2014)

You are insane. Unless you have Phyto-papers, Certification of the plants being from lab stock parentage and Import permit, forget that. Mail them to yourself.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 3, 2014)

Don't worry Orchid Boy... you are not insane asking that.


----------



## Clark (Jan 3, 2014)

Jock it.


----------



## Scott Ware (Jan 3, 2014)

NYEric said:


> You are insane. Unless you have Phyto-papers, Certification of the plants being from lab stock parentage and Import permit, forget that. Mail them to yourself.



There's a story there.... oke:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 3, 2014)

I like the "Jock it" idea. Don't wear a belt and have on colorful underwear on as a distraction from the bulge!:evil:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2014)

Scott Ware said:


> There's a story there.... oke:



Experience is the best teacher.


----------



## ALToronto (Jan 3, 2014)

Just put it in the bag with your shampoo, toothpaste, shaving stuff, etc. The plantlets don't show up on x-rays, dogs don't react to them, and there is nothing that will raise any other alarm. And really convince yourself that you're not doing anything illegal, so it doesn't show on your face.

I've brought in mature catts by wrapping them in my wet bathing suit and towel and putting them in a separate plastic bag. Our luggage was hand searched, but the customs guy jerked his hand back as soon as he felt the wet fabric, and he left the bag alone.

Even if you're caught, you can plead ignorance and at worst the flask will be confiscated and destroyed. There won't be any penalty for you.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2014)

Um,... I'm not sure about Panama but our friends protecting our borders sure had a penalty for me!


----------



## gonewild (Jan 3, 2014)

1. Obtain USDA APHIS plant import permit (free)
2. Take permit with you to Panama.
3. Make sure Panama allows you to carry out the flask legally.
4. Buy flask in Panama.
5. Get a receipt for the purchase.
6. Get a Phytosanitary Certificate from the Panama Ag health dept. The nursery that sells the flask should get this for you. (It probably costs less than $50). Make sure the cert lists the correct species or hybrid.
7. At the airlines on departure from Panama carry on the flask with you. Don't declare it but don't hide it. Have your receipt and certificate ready if questioned.
8. Declare the flask on your USA Customs Entry Form . (orchid plants invitro)
9. When USA Customs asks if you have plants or Ag products, tell them you have an invitro flask of orchid plants and you have your import permit and Phytosanitary Certificate. (This inspector will either tell you to go on through or direct you to an Ag inspector).
10. They should look at what you have and pass you on through. They have the option to hold your flask for further inspection. It might happen fast or you might have to leave it and they will ship it on to you if you pay for the shipping. Depends on how nice you are to the inspectors!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2014)

1. Obtain USDA APHIS plant import permit (free) - $sorry. $70. 
8. Declare the flask on your USA Customs Entry Form . (orchid plants invitro) - once again. Pay fee relative to flask value-money. 
10. They should look at what you have and pass you on through. They have the option to hold your flask for further inspection. It might happen fast or you might have to leave it and they will ship it on to you if you pay for the shipping. Depends on how nice you are to the inspectors!- More money!


----------

